# ECRC---July 13TH--Navarre--Let's get 'em!!!



## knowphish (Apr 26, 2010)

:thumbup: C'mon out and chase some Redfish. We'll be putting in next to Juana's. Go To www.theredfishclub.com for more details!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

I have said it every tournament y'all have had, but I am really going to try and make this one!


----------

